# Washington Wizards @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) - This time, the Philadelphia 76ers get to face the Washington Wizards on their home court.
> 
> The 76ers attempt to post their fifth win in six games and continue their home success against the Wizards on Friday when the teams meet for the third time this season.
> 
> ...


LINK

It comes on ESPN at 7:30 tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That will be huge game and most of all a chance regarding the playoffs. The Sixers played very well at home lately, so I expect a solid win.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Our only 'defensive' victories have came at the Wachovia center so I have to agree with ya. HOWEVER, knowing MO and company it won't be easy.

Sixers 104
Wizards 96


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice way to open the game with a post up bucket for Dre Not to Add that nice Oop from Cwebb to Dre

4-2 Sixers


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I want Iggy to shot 15 times tonight.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Bill Walton you have re-gained your rep from me


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

AI Butler match up could be a problem. Steven Hunter cannot rebound to save his life.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I love Dre from the post position we need to get him the ball more often hes got half our points right now

12-4 Sixers


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy goin postal...I like what I see on offense...on D not so much. We are giving up easy looks on sloppy rotation the wiz just keep rimming out.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He may not be able to rebound, but these Washington Wizards suck, there too damn small, even Iggy got the advantage down low.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

22-15 76ers, we're attacking the hoop!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> 22-15 76ers, we're attacking the hoop!



3 man game revolving around the pick&roll looking real nice right now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Which of the new Iversons should i cop? I was always like the black and whites but seeing how tight those all whites look tonight i might change my mind. Opinions?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

29-24 after 1, and all I can say, is involve K-Square and kill this game already!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Which of the new Iversons should i cop? I was always like the black and whites but seeing how tight those all whites look tonight i might change my mind. Opinions?


As long as you dont get the white tights I think you'll be good regardless.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Punches Sammy right in the babymaker*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Daly's overpaid that simple HOW CAN YOU BLOW THAT?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> As long as you dont get the white tights I think you'll be good regardless.


hahaha


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't think fans will even remeber what defense looks like by the end of this game...both teams aren't even tryin...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, that's not true, we're leaving the permieter open that's JOB's coaching style. Granted it was working, untill Wiz hit a few, and Dumb Daly came up with the perfect way to shift momentumn.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hey, that's not true, we're leaving the permieter open that's JOB's coaching style. Granted it was working, untill Wiz hit a few, and Dumb Daly came up with the perfect way to shift momentumn.


Your seeing good D out there? WOW..........


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hey, that's not true, we're leaving the permieter open that's JOB's coaching style. Granted it was working, untill Wiz hit a few, and Dumb Daly came up with the perfect way to shift momentumn.


For the love of God if i had a penny for everytime you mentioned that duchebag JOB


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahah I take back anything I ever said about Korver's post moves...over the course of the year he FINALLY has got it working in the last few games... after what seems like a thousand attempts.

I love Iggy by the way...if you had forgoten since the last time i said it.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> For the love of God if i had a penny for everytime you mentioned that duchebag JOB


You'd be the happiest man of the world, with the best collection of pennys, dating back to the 1950's. Yes I am seeing D, is it acceptable? **** no. Am I glad we're ahead? Hey you guys cursed me out, for saying **** that's not true. I'll say this, I like we're ahead, I hate Mo.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey if we can outscore the opponent i could give a damn how bad our defense is

Sixers lead at half
57-54


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

AI for MVP AI FOR MVP! 11-13 2 FOR 3 FROM 3, 8 ASSISTS 32!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Two-handed Throw-down!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Great 2nd half. I missed the 1st half. From what the announcers were saying it sounded like it was good. 

Looks like AI's going for 50 tonight. Does he have enough time for 60?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope the Wiz pull it to OT, so he can go for 100


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I hope the Wiz pull it to OT, so he can go for 100


I think that's a bit of a stretch. 

I just want the WIN.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Where's Sammy?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He sucks, and Hunter's been rebounding for the first time in his career, be happy.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

He was playing horrible and it jus seemed he isnt ready to be back yet so Mo was actually smart and hasnt really played him much Ollie is having a great game prolly the only guy on the team playin solid D and has hit every shot hes taken 

Allens on his way to 50

Sixers up
112-106


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

And just like that it's a one point game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

and jus like that were back up 3


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I"m glad to see Webber's having a good game. And your right, Ollie's playing some good D.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Allen says since when isnt 47 pts and 12 assists good enough for the US? lol :biggrin:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Why can't he play like this every game?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well thats all she wrote Fellaz Sixers win 119-103 and we are now 1.5 games behind NJ. NJ has Toronto tommorow. Jus gotta keep winning :banana:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, you never know, this is the same team that lost to the ATLANTA HAWKS! And they do have a new GM in place, maybe he threatened some of those players that they might lose a spot or two.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Finally......... :banana:

we win!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah :clap:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

And the Sucky Raptors couldn't even pull it out DAMN!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> And the Sucky Raptors couldn't even pull it out DAMN!


There's no need to worry about the Raptors, the Sixers have to keep taking care of their own business. When people get so concerned with scoreboard watching that's when things fall apart.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> There's no need to worry about the Raptors, the Sixers have to keep taking care of their own business. When people get so concerned with scoreboard watching that's when things fall apart.


I disagree with that. as fans this time of the season your always going to watch the boards I know i was watching that game. I think there are a lot of us out there who are watching the scoreboard and us doing that has no impact on the sixers falling apart :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

JOB's team declared they were watching the boards, and they were motivated by it.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> JOB's team declared they were watching the boards, and they were motivated by it.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Funny I got more rep then you, and really.


----------

